# Phrag. schlimii article Braem & Teson



## eteson (Jun 28, 2016)

Dear friends,
We have spent several years trying to understand schlimii... a lot of work done but a lot of work to be done to fully understand the distribution and variations of this complex. Here you can find a revision about the Phrag. schlimii complex as we understand it today. We cannot split manzurii from schlimii so we are proposing manzurii being a fma. of schlimii. 
Enjoy!

Link to the paper: 

http://richardiana.com/telecharger.php?vol=16&art=28


----------



## JAB (Jun 28, 2016)

Excellent article! You are lucky to be able to work with Prof Braem! Encourage him to publish a phrag book!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## eteson (Jun 28, 2016)

JAB said:


> Excellent article! You are lucky to be able to work with Prof Braem! Encourage him to publish a phrag book!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Thank you so much!

You are right, I am so lucky, he is a very dedicated and clever guy.

About the phrag book... he is working day and night (literally) in the book project, the text is already done. Wait for the BEST!


----------



## Hien (Jun 28, 2016)

amazing article , I will have to read it again and again.
the andreettae, fischerii and anguloi kind of stand out , but the schlimii and the manzurii are the tough situation, I really can not tell them apart


----------



## NYEric (Jun 28, 2016)

Congrats on the publication. Unfortunately I am unable to appreciate the differences in all the species. Perhaps you should send me some of each! :evil:


----------



## tomkalina (Jun 28, 2016)

Well done, Eliseo!


----------



## JAB (Jun 28, 2016)

Keep us posted on both the new Paph book and the Phrag book!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 28, 2016)

I am so glad you did this collaboration, Eliseo! An excellent addition to orchid information. Thanks!


----------



## abax (Jun 28, 2016)

Not being a botanist, I didn't understand parts of the paper,
but I do appreciate that the identifications are being
unravelled. I have two "schlimii" that look very different.
Perhaps someday I'll know what they actually are.


----------



## MaryPientka (Jun 29, 2016)

Thank you! and Congratulations!


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Jul 4, 2016)

Great and interesting article! Congratulation!


----------



## trdyl (Jul 5, 2016)

Wonderful article!


----------



## rdlsreno (Jul 9, 2016)

Excellent!!!

Ramon


----------

